# Urgent Query Regarding IQS Education Assessment



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Dear Friends,
My name is Ashish Pahwa and i am from New Delhi, India.
My query is regarding education assessment that i am trying to get done from IQS, Alberta.
I have made the payment today for the assessment but i thought that similar to WES, here also Transcripts are sent by us only, whereas a friend of mine told me that in their case, transcripts are to be sent by the University directly.
I am now wondering whether to cancel the order so as to get a full refund from them, or in case anyone is aware that i can send the same directly also.
Guys, it will be a great favour if you could answer asap.
Thanks in advance.
Best.
Ashish


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the IQAS website say that you must do?

Why not call or email them directly to ask them what they require you to do and make your decision based on what they say.


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

HI,
Thanks for your revert. I did email them, but there is an auto reply on it, saying they do not reply to emails.
So thought if someone could help here.
Best.
Ashish



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What does the IQAS website say that you must do?
> 
> Why not call or email them directly to ask them what they require you to do and make your decision based on what they say.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WES is probably the most recognized education assessment authority for Canadian Immigration.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

pahwashish said:


> HI,
> Thanks for your revert. I did email them, but there is an auto reply on it, saying they do not reply to emails.
> So thought if someone could help here.
> Best.
> Ashish


Did you go and read the website?

Their instructions are there and are quite clear.

Any advice we can offer here (an anonymous third party website wholly unconnected to ICAS) would be gleaned from the IQAS website.


----------



## varun.chauhan (Nov 1, 2017)

I did my education qualification assessment from IQAS. I received my transcripts in a sealed envelope from my university and went to the nearest post office and couriered the envelope to IQAS. I received a positive assessment from IQAS. As long as the envelope containing your transcripts is sealed and stamped by your University it doesn't matter who posts it to IQAS you or university. Hope this information helps.

Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

*Regarding IQAS education assessment form*

Hey folks,
Hope all well.
For the education assessment, IQAS expects the University should directly send the transcripts at their Alberta address. I completed my degree from Delhi University, India, which won't be able to send the same to an overseas location, as it is a government of India establishment and they will never want to be bothered.
Has anyone got the assessment done from IQAS? Could you share your experience?
IQAS also needs a duly attested form by DU.
Please suggest.
Thanks.
AP


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Great to hear your story Varun. Congratulations!
Just one question: How long did they take to send your assessment result?
Look forward to your kind revert.
Thanks.
Ashish



varun.chauhan said:


> I did my education qualification assessment from IQAS. I received my transcripts in a sealed envelope from my university and went to the nearest post office and couriered the envelope to IQAS. I received a positive assessment from IQAS. As long as the envelope containing your transcripts is sealed and stamped by your University it doesn't matter who posts it to IQAS you or university. Hope this information helps.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------

